# 1:20.3 Passenger & Freight Trucks



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

What source do you use for your trucks? I tried to cast in resin without much luck. I haven't had the time to try metal yet, but I don't have real high hopes. 
I am modeling freight and passenger, turn of the century. 

Thank you for any ideas! 
Matt


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Matt, 

You do not say which period you want to model. Early stock can be built on passenger trucks (one p[ice plastic moulding) by Hartland, this has a tounge for fixing couplers to as well. Freight stock can use the Bachmann archbar bogie which is capable of being changed to various different styles by removing the outer detail and replacing it with new plastic bits. You in the USA can buy the trucks direct from Bachmann, here in the UK (Bachmann Europe) don't sell them so I buy the flatcar kits for the 4 bogies in them; the flatcarbody then gets used for boardwalks! The price is close in UK termsbut your prices as usual are better! 

I am making models of DSP&PRR & CCRR freight stock at the moment, and doing just that for the bogies. The CCRR ones are a bit long, but I can live with that. 

Equally the Hartland one for coaches is short for 1/20th stock (its a scale 4' 3" and not 5') A scale 5' one is the AMS one but it (if available) is NOT cheap! 

Hartford (if they have sorted out their troubles used to sell kits of freight trucks (bogies to us in the UK), and one passenger truck (that is shown at a price of $100) again they are not cheap.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Matt Vogt on 08/28/2008 8:30 PM 
What source do you use for your trucks? I tried to cast in resin without much luck. I haven't had the time to try metal yet, but I don't have real high hopes. 
I am modeling freight and passenger, turn of the century. 
Thank you for any ideas! 
Matt

For 1:20.3 passenger and freight trucks, and that is what you heading says, Accucraft is the best source and the best product. Look here: 
http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?categoryID=20 

They are expensive, but often you can find them on ebay for less: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ACCUCRAFT-GAUGE...oryZ4149QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-1-Pair-of-A...oryZ4149QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

I had to laugh at that last one. Shipping cost = $500. Must be a mistake, if not steer clear of that one. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 1:20.3 Passenger & Freight Trucks*

Ozark Miniatures also has 1:20.3 freight car trucks.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

How accurate do they have to be? 

I've been using the Aristocraft with Sierra Valley wheels for passenger (29109) 









For my other rolling stock, I use 29101 Aristo-Craft Freight Truck. I get mine from Ridge Road Station for just under $15. Again, I put in Sierra Valley wheels.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 1:20.3 Passenger & Freight Trucks*

In the new GR there is a review of some 1:20 freight trucks. $25 and that includes the metal wheels! Ad by him also in the new Steam in the Garden. Free shipping on orders above $50. Ad on page 93.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: 1:20.3 Passenger & Freight Trucks*

I use Aristo/Delton or Bachmann trucks for my freight equipment. The Aristo ones are a 4' wheelbase, the Bachmann ones 3'8", both typical for narrow gauge freight trucks. For passenger trucks, I generally use Bachmann trucks, with a few added details. They measure out to 4' 2" wheelbase, which is on the short end of the passenger car truck spectrum, but not unusual. Billmeyer & Small and Jackson & Sharp both used trucks that "short." They do look noticeably a bit short under a longer car like the Accucraft coach, but for a slightly shorter car (35 - 36' carbody) they look much better. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for your replies, gents! 
Peter, I had spoken to Phil Jensen about archbar's, which he was considering adding. I had honestly not thought of using their trucks for the passengers, but I will try them. I'll look at Bachmann's, too. I'm not a rivet counterbut do want them to look pretty good/close. Just the fact that _you_ use them is enough cause to have me try them. 

John, I like the trucks you linked to, and will try to win them. Hopefully those others reading this thread will abide by the MLS code, and not try to beat me. 

Dwight, I just bought some Ozark's, and although very nice, I was looking for a more economical alternative. Although they do come with Sierra's, I believe... 

Bruce, I will definitely take a look at Aristo's. I've never noticed any of your handiwork lacking in detail. 

Jerry, I will look at the ad as soon as I finish here. 

Kevin, I appreciate your testimony to those trucks, too. I also hold your work in high regard. 

I'm nearing the finish on my first scratch build. Wish me luck! 

Thanks again, 
Matt


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 1:20.3 Passenger & Freight Trucks*

I just did patterns for Ozark for a 1/20.3 passenger car truck. They are almost as detailed as Hartford, stronger, much much easier to assemble and should be cheaper. The molds are done and I'm awaiting the first castings to check them out. 

John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 1:20.3 Passenger & Freight Trucks*

John, 
I'm sure they will be great. Ozark sure is expanding it's line, hope they keep it up.


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 1:20.3 Passenger & Freight Trucks*

Phil Dippel (Phil's Narrow Gauge, http://www.philsnarrowgauge.com/parts1.htm) sells the Accucraft J&S passenger car trucks equipped with his ball bearing modification added for $110 which, I think, is a great price. Accucraft's MSRP for the trucks is $129. 
Just a fan of Phil's products...no vested interest here.


----------

